# Prayers please!!!



## Mother Hen (Jun 29, 2017)

A short while ago I found out that the man whose been in my life every since I was little, passed away this morning in his sleep due to complications from a long, hard tiring battle with a monster disease-COPD. 
    To me that man was my dad and now that he's gone back to his house in the sky he will continue to be my dad.


----------



## lcertuche (Jun 29, 2017)

How fortunate you had the opportunity to know him. Prayers that you have the peace of God. It's so sad for us to be without our love ones but how wonderful for them to graduate this hard world and move on to Heaven!


----------



## Mother Hen (Jun 29, 2017)

It's a shock but earlier this year when I was told his kidneys were shutting down I knew he was getting towards the end and I think I prepared myself for this day even though I didn't know when it was going to be.


----------



## lcertuche (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 29, 2017)

Mother Hen said:


> It's a shock but earlier this year when I was told his kidneys were shutting down I knew he was getting towards the end and I think I prepared myself for this day even though I didn't know when it was going to be.


I'm sorry to hear of your loss! No matter how much we prepared we will never be fully prepared when that day comes...


----------



## promiseacres (Jun 29, 2017)

Prayers for you!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 29, 2017)

sorry to hear


----------



## Sassysarah123 (Jun 29, 2017)

I'm so sorry!


----------



## Leah567 (Jun 29, 2017)

Sorry to hear that!


----------



## TAH (Jun 29, 2017)

I'm so sorry!!!! 

Prayers God would bring you comfort!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 29, 2017)

Super sorry to hear of this, and can't imagine the pain your in right now. I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------

